# Fantasy Baby Doll What A Cutie



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What A Cute Pigeon this One Is 
http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1196824550
www.slobberknockerlofts.com/pegasus_loft/

Info On The Breed Here :
http://www.apexcorp.com/~rmangile/Pigeons/BabyDoll.html

Just Found This Bird On Eggbid Last Night Thougth You All May Like To See This Cutie.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> What A Cute Pigeon this One Is
> http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1196824550
> www.slobberknockerlofts.com/pegasus_loft/
> 
> ...


That is quite a cutie........however, it doesn't look like to me that it could possibly stay warm or survive the winter outside in a loft. I hope "whoever"  gets it will make it a house pigeon. Pretty, but I sort of feel sorry for the little bugger........


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Aww...it's cute! 
He would sure be something different compared to the rest of my pigeons.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

i feel so bad for pigeons that are out of the ordinary. like the ones with the humungous crops and the ones that cant even fly .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's darling, but it looks like it carries the silky gene .. then I read that it was bred from a pair .. with silkies, breeding silky to silky delivers a lethal gene to any offspring if I am remembering what I've seen about this. Anyway, that is a precious little bird, and I hope you win the bid, Jennifer!
Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Well This Cutie Is Coming To Live With Me. I Gave Him A Offer Offline And Said If It Didn't Sale i Could Have It For That. The Baby Is Out Of 2 Indian Fantasy Pigeons. The Bird Will Be A Inside Bird And More Of A Pet Then Anything Well All My Birds Are More Pets Then Anything Esle. Its Funny How Some Poeple Like To Ask Me What Are They Good For. I'm Like There Pretty To Look At LOL i Call Them My Stress Relief. 
Well Need To Run Got To Go To The Barn And Get Some Milk And A Ligth Bulb.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Jennifer, 

I'm so glad to hear that the little silky is coming to live with you. It is a lovely little bird and I know it will get the special care it needs with you.

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations Jeniffer. This sweetie couldn't find a better home.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, that certainly is a cuddly cutie, I'm glad you got him Jennifer. Give 'em a hug for me when you get him, will ya?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Cna't see the pic there anymore, darnit, you'll have to send some more!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi HORSESGOT 6,I would like to see a picture of this bird. GEORGE.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats Jennifer!
Would love to see more photos of the little cutiepie when you get her/him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> Hi HORSESGOT 6,I would like to see a picture of this bird. GEORGE.


Here's an article on the birds. The actual picture of this bird that Jennifer got has been taken off of the Eggbid web site, so I guess we'll have to wait until she gets it home and gets some pictures of it. It was a pretty pretty little bird, but had feathers that looked more like "hair" than feathers.......kinda cool looking. 
http://www.apexcorp.com/~rmangile/Pigeons/BabyDoll.html


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Hi All Until I Get The Bird I Won't Beable To Get New Pictures Of He/She I Did Save The Picture That Was On EggBid Uploading It Now And Will Post It Here When Its Done Uploading To Photobucket. wish i Had Saved All the Pictures He Had On His Web Page To There Was A Nice Pic. Of The Head. I should Have the Bird This Wed. He Is Shipping The Bird On Tuesday. 

Here Is The Birds Picture:


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a darling bird. Can't wait for more pics.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How wonderful, Jennifer! Congratulations on your new "beauty!"

Let us know what you name him/her and I hope all goes well with the shipping!!

We, too, will be anxiously awaiting THE arrival!

With love, hugs and scritches to all

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just a Update He Was Shippied Today Tuesday. Hoping He Comes In On Wed. The Pigeons I Have Had Shippied To Me Came in At About 24hours Of Being Shippied. Can't Wait To Get This New Baby.
George So What Did You Think Of the Bird. I Know He/She Is Funny Looking But Those Eyes Just Said Take Me Home  I'm A Sucker For The Odd Ones. I'll Get Other Pictures posted When The Bird Gets Here.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just Looking At The Picture Again And If You Take The Head Away And just Look At the Body You'd Almost Think Of A Baby Chicken.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Jennifer,I would not say funny looking I would say its a very intresting bird geneticly, pigeons are a large family and there is much in the way of genetic diversity and that gives us all the intersting breeds. Its a shame that those that think of our birds as being flying ***,can not see the beauty that we see in these birds. GEORGE


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Goodness, that's cute!!! Can't wait for more pics!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Wonder if this cutie made it to VA today? Don't know where the bird was coming from. HOPE it wasn't from the mid-west???


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> HOPE it wasn't from the mid-west???


  me too!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Well The Bird Didn't Come Today It Was Coming Out Of AZ. I Called My Friend At The Post Office Today And He said It Would be Here On Thrusday. I'll Update everyone When i get Him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, Hope he arrives today. Please let us know.

Reti


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Now we can all start worrying


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

The Baby Doll Pigeon Is Home. What A Pretty Bird She is. The Baby Doll Has A Few Pen Feathers About 2 Well They Look To Have Blood Around Them Its Dry. Looks Like she/he Flapped Its Wings In The Box And Hurt Them Abit I Will Clean Them Up And Put Something On Them. I'll Get Pictures And Post Some Later Tonite. Baby I'll Call The Pigeon Until A i Find Out The Sex. Baby Hasn't drank Or Ate Yet But I've Only Had Baby About 10 Minties So That Could Still Be Baby Getting Use To Being Inside And Baby Getting Use to Its New Home. or Just Resting From The Long Trip. 
I Most Say again Baby Is A True Cuttie. I don't Think A Picture Will Ever Show This Bird Its A Most To Really See Just How Pretty Baby Really Is.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YIPPEE!! Glad that Baby made is safely. We'll look forward to the pictures.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Massive relief that she arrived safe and sound! Waiting impatiently to see Baby's foto album grow...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a relief Baby got home safe and sound. 
Now we want pics 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jennifer, so glad Baby made it home, safe and sound. You do know that name is probably going to stick - sounds right already.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Pictures Are Up Of The New Baby. I Put A Soda Can Beside Baby So You Could See About How Big baby Is. Baby Is Such A SweetHeart She/He Likes To Cuddle. Baby Is Eatting And drinking Fine. 

Renee There Is a Picture In The Photo Acct. For You. Its Of the babys I Got From You. They Are Still doing Great.

Reti I Also Added A Picture For You. Its Of The Babys Out Of Mickey and Mouse You Sent Me. Its The Black And brown Pigeons. 

Reti Blackie Likes To Bite Now And slap Me And The Other One I've Been calling Blue Boy Has Turned Into A Sweet Heart. Blackie i Moved To The Bird room Now And Blue Boy Is Being a Friend To Another Pigeon. 

Well I Hope You all Love The New Pictures I'll Add More another Day.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A CUTIE, Jennifer!! I, too, like the name, Baby...

Sooo glad he/she made the trip OK!!

Sure will look forward to updates!!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Baby is soooo tiny. How cute. Will she still grow or is that her final size? How adorable.
I can't believe Blackie is biting and Blue Boy is friendly now LOL, that is the reverse from here.
M & M's babies are so cute, they look like their parents.

I enjoyed the pics from all your animals, they all look so happy and healthy.


Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a doll baby, another cuteness overload.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ALL of them are real cuties..........."my" babies look good and happy. That was the whole point in finding them a home. I'm SO glad they aren't out in the cold anymore. You done good.........


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Jennifer,

Baby is so precious. I'm so happy she arrived safe and sound. Thanks for the photo next to the can. I didn't realize how small she is. 

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jennifer, Baby is a real doll. Enjoyed all the pictures. Puppies are ultra cute - you just want to cuddle them. 

Also, I so enjoyed the scenery around your home. It is truly a gorgeous place to live.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a lucky girl (or boy).  Baby is lovely. I thought, too, when I first saw the picture, that she looks like a silkie chicken.


----------

